# Pestering by people in for sale threads:



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 6, 2009)

I know this is annoying as hell, basically threads are being polluted with people bitching about prices in other countries, and you know what, I think a fair amount of us that have had to pay through our noses to get guitars couldn't care less.

Lowballing, telling people their prices suck, that a guitar is not worth X amoutn is all just a shit sabotage job on someone trying to sell something, and yes, they may have paid more for it, import taxes, import fees, shipping costs, etc etc etc, possibly also the cost of fixing up a guitar as well.

So, I'd like to get people warned for complaining about:

a) Prices in other countries. We paid to get these things imported, bought cases, in some cases we've fixed them up. Shit don't come for free yo.

b) Complaining because you can't afford it. I you want something there's always a way

c) Telling people something that you never see for sale isn't worth the money. The cash price is what it will take for someone to part with it, not how much you are willing to pay for it. Free market principles, if the cash you are prepared to pay is less than the asking price, then you don't buy it.

You wouldn't be prepared to sell something at a loss either, and attempting to bully people into lowering their price never works.

I've been seeing this enough myself, and it's just a waste of my time seeing someone tell me I am selling a guitar for more than it's worth when I know I am already taking a hit, and that that one post has probably put off 2 or 3 people that otherwise may have wanted to buy it.

/Rant


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 6, 2009)

the overall douchebaggery has seen a steep rise lately


----------



## halsinden (Jan 6, 2009)

i think this may have been mentioned elsewhere, and admittedly its a tad off-topic but i feel its related:

as ive seen a few times, when someones just bought something and is obviously proud of having done so, commenting on the thread saying nah, you shouldve got this can (im quite sure) be pretty gutting.

H


----------



## amonb (Jan 6, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I know this is annoying as hell, basically threads are being polluted with people bitching about prices in other countries...



Well said, I saw a thread just today which had this shit. It would be good not to see it anymore.


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 6, 2009)

I tell you what i'm sick of...people modding/upgrading guitars with aftermarket parts, then trying to sell the guitar and expecting to get a full return on the upgrades they did to the guitar. Thats not how it works.

Also, people thinking that just because a guitar is somewhat hard to find, that they can jack the price up ten fold.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think it's quite as much of a problem as you're making it out to be, but I agree that it's an issue and is especially annoying for sellers whose threads are bumped for pointless unconstructive or off-topic comments. The problem is that some of the kinds of comments you described can be hard to moderate as the complaints are warranted in one instance and unwarranted in another. For example, people are free to set whatever asking price they want for their gear, but we can't expect everyone to know the going rate for every piece of kit on the planet, so if someone is legitimately overcharging I'd like to think they'll be called on it. I don't think the other things you mentioned are usually "complaints", just off-hand comments, but either way they're usually  and should be kept to a minimum.

Hopefully in the near future (no timeframe as a lot still needs to be worked out) the Classifieds section will be rehauled, to ease the hassle on both buyers/sellers and us mods. As it stands, keeping track of what is/isn't going on is a bitch.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 6, 2009)

killiansguitar said:


> I tell you what i'm sick of...people modding/upgrading guitars with aftermarket parts, then trying to sell the guitar and expecting to get a full return on the upgrades they did to the guitar. Thats not how it works.



 I've done my share of buying/upgrading/selling and can tell you that I know if I'm putting $200 in pickups into a guitar I should only expect to get back <$100 of that, if even. People toss a $70 DiMarzio in there and wonder why no one is buying it when they are charging close to the new price of the guitar.  I agree that people should stop commenting entirely in FS threads already though, if it does not pertain to you contacting the seller to officially purchase the item you really shouldn't be posting. Save the "man that guitar is hawt, if only I wasn't a brokeass mofo!" for threads in the other sections.  That, or get a job and post in the thread when you are buying the guitar.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 6, 2009)

over here a price of a custom guitar which sounds totally fair can seam extravagant in some other countries... 

yet i dont have to justify that I live in one of the most expensive countries in the world and that i make a living selling guitars... 

so i approve your post totally, if people do not understand that prices are different in europe for exemple, especially in Switzerland and UK, then I cant help it.... 

over here a regular custom guitar is around 4500usd! i'm selling them much less...... 2800 USD for a 6 string....

but this is based on living expenses, experience, coasts etc..... plus i'm not a factory with a million dollars budget, only an artisan...

I never came across one customer who tought I was expensive... but on forums people are suprised by the prices because they do not live here and do not understand why the prices sound so high....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 6, 2009)

I will only call out people if I see them selling something for new pricing, or just an outrageous price. This does not extend to other countries as I understand shit costs different amounts depending on where you are.

Also, in the Red Star Audio cab thread, I was questioning the guys prices, it hadn't been moved yet into the Classifieds section, and I think I had a legitimate question for a US builder who is charging a lot more than Vader, and has absolutely no reputation, or at least none that I had ever heard of.

I think sometimes there's kind of an obligation to call people out, because people who know the going rates on stuff aren't the only ones who post here. I'd feel bad if there was a thread selling something for a stupid price, and eventually some new guy here bought it, only to find out he got ripped off.

But over all, I do agree with you that people should realize when FS threads for other countries come up, that it's going to cost more.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 6, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think sometimes there's kind of an obligation to call people out, because people who know the going rates on stuff aren't the only ones who post here. I'd feel bad if there was a thread selling something for a stupid price, and eventually some new guy here bought it, only to find out he got ripped off.



Yeah like the dude who sold someone a used BKP @ new pricing on here!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 6, 2009)

I am constantly on the look out for stupid OT or "man i wish i had the cash/omgbbqwtf" bumps especially when they don't pertain to the sale. Usually they just get removed from the thread. 

I shall start enforcing that more severely now as there have been a few members even after I delete their useless post come back to post that same shit again 

Also regarding the pricing on items - if calling needs to be done make sure its done via PM. Nothing worse than shafting someones thread by posting in it "d00d - your rg7620 is only worth 400 mang not 850". Some people genuinely have no clue about the used market and think that their RG7620 cost them 1200 new 8 years ago and that means with some quick mental math its now worth 850. So let them know gently. They can choose to accept it or live in their dream world.

Regarding international pricing - I usually don't touch those as well I don't realize just how expensive shit must be to import with the fees/VAT etc. But if you feel someone is still over charging then let one of the mods know.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 6, 2009)

Calling them out via PM is all well and good if they honestly didn't know used pricing on the item, but some people can be down right nasty, as has happened before when we let them know. It's understandable I guess, people get defensive, they don't know it's nothing personal, etc.

If they want to sell their RG7620 for $850 then I guess that's their decision, but I think letting newer members who might fall for it know should be a good idea.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 6, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Calling them out via PM is all well and good if they honestly didn't know used pricing on the item, but some people can be down right nasty, as has happened before when we let them know. It's understandable I guess, people get defensive, they don't know it's nothing personal, etc.
> 
> If they want to sell their RG7620 for $850 then I guess that's their decision, but I think letting newer members who might fall for it know should be a good idea.



Yeah I agree - PMs are only good if the person on the other end accepts the truth. 

If someone still thinks they can fetch 850 for their rg7620 then let one of the mods know - we will deal with it.

Btw - this RG7620 for $850 is purely fictitious and is just a scenario I made up to make a point.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 6, 2009)

I know, but I know we've all seen posts like that 

I mean, I think there's a difference between wanting say $600 for a 7620, which is really high, but not absolutely retarded, $850 is though.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 6, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I know, but I know we've all seen posts like that
> 
> I mean, I think there's a difference between wanting say $600 for a 7620, which is really high, but not absolutely retarded, $850 is though.



True - realized it sounded like it was directed at you but actually it was just a disclaimer for anyone reading this thread.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 6, 2009)

I think it's more the whole "man, that isn't worth that amount of money" thing. Well, you know, it all depends. If someone is willing to pay that price, then cool, otherwise, well, tough really.

But on the other hand, it is all the moaning in a thread about for instance an RG7CST, being sold at below what it would have sold for no questions asked not 6 months ago, about it being too expensive because it's just piezo's etc etc etc, now, that's not nice to the seller, and just clutters up the thread with an argument.

If you think someone is having a laugh, I'd be more inclined to:

a) not buy it
b0 if I were enraged, just let them know via PM. If they choose to try to sell it at that price, then fair play, and if someone pays that price, then fair play to them.

Same thing if a member here scores a guitar cheap, then sells it for what it's worth, sometimes there's bitching about that, it has no place in for sale threads.

if sellers are required to post references and prices, then in all honesty they should be given the courtesy of having their thread kept clean.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 6, 2009)

James I agree with you and we are all keeping an eye out for any OT posts in the classifieds. I know that a lot of what I might consider selling would be considered overpriced overseas but that is what I can get for it here because customs and the exchange rate drive our prices up.

The classifieds has become a hot topic at the moment, the mods have become active in there as it seems to be the place containing the most nonsense such as spam and OT activity and sellers listing items with no references or in some cases almost no info at all. As a result we have also been on the receiving end of a lot of bitching. Because of this we have toned it back to try and keep everyone happy and hopefully soon some new features will be implemented that will make it easier for everyone.

If we have missed something or there is an OT post you would like us to have a look at please report the post or contact one of us about any other problem.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 6, 2009)

^

PM one of us for house cleaning.


----------

